# I don't think I have SA



## APP Adrian (Feb 14, 2013)

I personally don't think I have SA. I mean when i go outside and see people i'm not afraid to talk to them, nor really anxious about being near the. I talk to a lot of people at school but, haven't really made any friends yet (I just transferred schools a month ago.)

I'll elaborate after.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think you do either.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, you may be just introverted. There's a big difference between having SA and being introverted. You may be a guy who just keeps for himself and has a hard time building relationships, which is not a mental problem like SA, it's just who you are.


----------



## isleofhope (Mar 15, 2013)

"You may be a guy who just keeps for himself and has a hard time building relationships, which is not a mental problem like SA, it's just who you are."

I think if it causes significant distress in your life and you have a fear of rejection or embarrassment then that fulfills DSM criteria.


----------



## APP Adrian (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah your right... I'm probably just scared of rejection =D



Any tips on overcoming this =D



Cause I'm not like some people with a serious case of SA. By that i mean these people can't even leave their house XD.


I'm not afraid to go outside to bars, school, the grocery store. I'm just afraid of making a lot close friends =D. I however, have a lot of people i get a long with at school =D 



BTW what's this DSM criteria.


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23 (Mar 17, 2013)

hey Adrian I feel similar to you.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Just kidding.

If you don't believe you have SA, then I'm just curious: What made you join SAS?


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think you have it either. An SA sufferer would more than likely avoid talking to people. Sometimes, I think, people who don't have SA confuse it with shyness. People often forget social anxiety is a debilitating disorder.


----------



## ChrisJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Nah, doesn't sound like it. However, anxiety can come in many forms. MOST people are afraid of rejection - it's perfectly normal! Even the most "handsome/pretty, richest, most confident" person in the world will be afraid of rejection. It's a side-effect of being an animal that relies on social networks to survive! That in itself should significantly reduce your anxiety. If everyone has it (including those whom you worry will reject you) then it's not so bad no?

There are a ton of other ways to reduce anxiety of rejection, but that's a good 'un. Though remember you cannot _completely_ remove it. You don't want to become a robot - botox for the emotions is not healthy!


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

If you don't _think_ you do, then you don't.

Jon


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You need to gtfo then. Jk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

APP Adrian said:


> Yeah your right... I'm probably just scared of rejection =D
> 
> Any tips on overcoming this =D
> 
> ...


not being able to leave the house is actually agoraphobia and most people with SA can do that. There are different levels but the general rule I go by is, if it's not stopping you from doing the things in life that make you happy or it's not having a big impact in your life then you don't have SAD, since it's not a disorder, just anxiety.

You seem ok though, give it some time at your new school and see how things go, it's an anxiety provoking situation for a lot of people really, changing schools.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Just like me. The only time I get anxious is when presenting infront of the whole class. Public speaking is my biggest fear. People say I'm just shy and have low self esteem (sometimes). But I usually enjoy attention when I am out in public. I find it easy to talk to anyone even strangers. The only time I have a hard time socializing is when I gain weight. My weight and how my body look really affect how I feel and interact with others. When I don't feel fat, I can be the most confident person except when doing a presentation in school. Even if I get my dream body, I will never ever be confident when doing a class presentation. I hate it so much.

When I was very young though like 10yo until I was 16, I'm pretty sure I was suffering from SAD. I think sometimes, I still have it. I don't know.


----------



## Ickery (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm starting to believe that I'm more borderlining the shyness line aswell.. Well I do feel happy when I do talk with people, and people generally tell me everyone loves me, but I still am so nervous to initiate conversations with anyone. I could be silent for days if no one acknowledged me.. And since I'm introverted, that could be possible..


----------

